

Tinder in Meteor - MurWade

Hey guys, This is me trying to create Tinder in Meteor.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ishq.mobi&#x2F;<p>Still a work in progress but basics have been done and you can match and chat(no notifications so you have to come back to the site to see your matchs).<p>Allow to use your location otherwise it doesnt show how far other users are.
======
dalerus
You misspelled "matches".

